# Nasty looking bear..How big?



## radetwiggs (Jul 18, 2011)

tell me how big this bear is and what is the deal with his fur?
the legs of the feeder are 40 inches....


----------



## applejuice (Jul 18, 2011)

Can bears get mange?


----------



## radetwiggs (Jul 18, 2011)

no idea but that's what it looks like, he has a spot on it's head and on it's legs


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 18, 2011)

Thats a purty good sized bear to. Im guessing 225-250 kinda looks run down some. I have no clue about the missing hair.


----------



## Coastie (Jul 18, 2011)

Right now it doesn't look like it would weigh all that much, less than 200 at a guess. Bears do get mange, apparently, although I only found a couple of articles saying that they do. That poor old critter is miserable and in for a long agonising death.


----------



## Heartstarter (Jul 18, 2011)

He looks pretty good size. Top of his head looks kind of like mine. Looks like he has mange.


----------



## King Fisher (Jul 18, 2011)

I was thinking 250 also, looks like mange to me.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 18, 2011)

Catch him. Pour burnt motor oil on him and he will be fine


----------



## thomas gose (Jul 18, 2011)

maybe road rash? there is really no telling


----------



## cape buffalo (Jul 18, 2011)

[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Sarcoptic  mange is a  serious disease in many animals. Severe infections result in  drastic changes in  the skin and evidence of ill health in the host. [/FONT][FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]The  hair becomes sparse,  the skin inflamed and irritated. Tissue serum and  pus resulting from bacterial  infection in the damaged skin combine to  form a thick, odorous crust over the  affected areas. Skin changes  around the eyes, ears and mouth may cause  blindness, impaired hearing  and difficulty in eating.

[/FONT][FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Sarcoptic and  notoedric mange can be effectively treated by orally administering Ivermectin to  infested individuals. [/FONT][FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]For most wildlife species it  will likely be difficult treat an infested animal. 
[/FONT]

​


----------



## pine nut (Jul 18, 2011)

radetwiggs said:


> no idea but that's what it looks like, he has a spot on it's head and on it's legs



Ear too!  SARCOPTIC MANGE.  That is a classic canine distribution of lesions.  Wish he could be treated.  The motor oil would help.  That is a shame.  He probably ate a dead coyote that had it.


----------



## Todd E (Jul 18, 2011)

I would, as a sportsman, at least contact a ranger and ask if it could be trapped and treated by them. Budget crunch and all.......it's worth a shot to ask.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jul 19, 2011)

Big enough...

*v*


----------



## radetwiggs (Jul 19, 2011)

i check with my buddy that is a game warden, he wants me to keep an eye on him and let him know...wonder if the state will pick up the repair bills on my feeders for the now state sanctioned observation of this bear....lol


----------



## River Rambler (Jul 19, 2011)

That's a 300 lb bear EEEEASY.

Take him out!


----------



## pine nut (Jul 20, 2011)

radetwiggs said:


> i check with my buddy that is a game warden, he wants me to keep an eye on him and let him know...wonder if the state will pick up the repair bills on my feeders for the now state sanctioned observation of this bear....lol



Let him know what?!


----------



## scottypp (Jul 20, 2011)

that's a good size bear for Twiggs, isn't it ?  

I mean - we have them coming to downtown Macon,, they must not know about the crime rate here,, oh, wait,, it's election time..


----------



## radetwiggs (Jul 20, 2011)

let him know if the bear is getting worse, ya'll got more problems than a bear in macon


----------



## Todd E (Aug 9, 2011)

Is the bear still showing up?

Does it still look same, worse, or better?


----------



## pinnacle69 (Aug 18, 2011)

Here's a healthy brute for comparison just two weeks ago. I'm betting this one is +300lbs easily, his back is at least 4' on all fours


----------



## heat (Aug 19, 2011)

I have seen several with it in the southeast....this has only started occuring since the explosion of the population within the last 4-5 years...The bears are passing it around from keeping close quarters...it usually only happens in the summer months...i have seen coyotes and foxes with it as well...need to thin the herd espescially in FL


----------



## mountainraider68 (Nov 7, 2011)

EWW! yeah bears get the mange just like yotes or dogs.


----------



## eidson (Nov 14, 2011)

I also hunt Twiggs county and had tons of pic's of them. Never could guess a wait cuz I just didn't know.  Saturday we had 8 taken on our club that I know of. I also learned by looking at them to make a good guess on there weight. The ones taken was  checked in and weighed. The bear in that pic looks to me to be 175 to 225 pounds.


----------



## BackWoodsBaby (Nov 14, 2011)

Could be a bearacabra?

Maybe the mange.  We have one that has been sighted on our hunting property that is similar to this one.  I would also say this one is around 225lbs.


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 14, 2011)

eidson said:


> I also hunt Twiggs county and had tons of pic's of them. Never could guess a wait cuz I just didn't know.  Saturday we had 8 taken on our club that I know of. I also learned by looking at them to make a good guess on there weight. The ones taken was  checked in and weighed. The bear in that pic looks to me to be 175 to 225 pounds.


Yall killed 8 bears in one day?? Dang. How big is your club?


----------



## BackWoodsBaby (Nov 18, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> Yall killed 8 bears in one day?? Dang. How big is your club?


X2 lol


----------



## bfriendly (Nov 19, 2011)

I too think it is mange..............I dont think it will get any better without treatment.........

I would put the bear out of its misery given the chance!

Poor dude...........what a bummer!


----------



## DEERFU (Nov 29, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> Yall killed 8 bears in one day?? Dang. How big is your club?



Might be a lease near the dump  Congrats to the hunters!


----------

